#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 一本不錯的書

## 漆黑之獸

狼樂 好久不見了
今天俺回來是要介紹一本書
這本『獅子與火龍果』



這書是俺在逛書店時偶然看到的，看了一會就被它深深吸引，立即決定買回去翻閱。
內容是描述一隻獅子的尋夢故事，乍看之下是一隻獅子的武俠故事，直到後來不斷的翻閱才發現，它波瀾壯闊的一生，雖然那個夢來自誤會也非常的卑微微小，卻也更加吸引了俺，在看完一遍之後，再次翻閱的話，你會發現另一種趣味，畢竟這本書其實有兩個主角。
俺的推薦就到這邊，希望大家喜歡。

----------


## 狼王白牙

對於新的作者不做毒舌評論，吼嗷嗚 ~
我一向被批評為把新獸捧在手心，對於剛出道的也同樣待遇

好吧，沒有花錢買，但是在兩個網站上看了一則獅子，一則蝸牛的試閱片段

以下有部分在講書，有部分在講現實生活
最近有些老朋友或許喜歡台客鄉民新潮用詞
｢臭酸的生活｣、｢行獅走肉｣、｢很潮的方式｣
但對於我這認真魔狼來說實在有點感冒。。。。
真正能用閩南話全程幾十分鐘講完的生物其實不屑這種文字表達方式
或許認真語言的學習者會認為要就學正式的表達方式吧

確實是很有創意的書籍，
能把蝸牛跟獅子以及蝸牛的寄生蟲以非常擬人的方式展現出來
感謝漆黑分享嗷嗚 : 3

----------

